# siguro



## Roshini

what does siguro mean? How to use it in a sentence?


----------



## Pivra

it probably means Sure.... since Seguro.... means sure in Spanish


----------



## Chriszinho85

Pivra said:
			
		

> it probably means Sure.... since Seguro.... means sure in Spanish


 Good guess, but it is actually used more as an adverb meaning, "perhaps," "maybe" or "probably." Hopefully someone can back me up on this..and you're right, it it from Spanish. I found some examples:

"Napa-paranoid lang siguro siya."  He/she is probably just being paranoid.

"Siguro siya'y naghahanap parin ng kaligayahan. Siguro siya'y malaya na. Siguro siya'y naririyan lang, naghihintay, nagaabang. Siguro nga. Siguro nga." I think "siguro" in this sense is being used more as "maybe." Here's my translation: "Maybe he/she is still looking for happiness. Maybe he/she is already free. Maybe he/she is over there, waiting, expecting. Maybe, maybe" Hopefully someone can offer a better translation. I'm still learning. 

Chris


----------



## Roshini

Thank you so much Pivra and Chriszinho85. I really appreciate it. maraming salamat kayo.


----------



## SofiaB

sigurado=sure. siguro=maybe(but  beleived true)
baka= maybe(either yes or no)


----------



## SofiaB

Chriszinho85 yes good examples: maybe(but beleived true) or probably


----------



## Roshini

Can I have some more examples please.


----------



## wEi-wEi

Roshini said:
			
		

> what does siguro mean? How to use it in a sentence?


 
siguro = _was used whenever a person was uncertain or not sure at something._
synonyms: baka; but siguro is like 70% sure while baka is 50% sure

if you're going to use it in a sentence, the person who's talking must say somethin unsure... like:

maybe i can fix it. = siguro(maybe) magagawa(can fix) ko(me/i;short term of "ako") iyan(if you have an object pointing at something or you're distinguishing somthing use "iyan"). 

**it depends on the approach 'coz meaning can change when used in different approach like:

maybe dogs can talk? = baka(maybe) ang aso(dog) ay nakakapag-salita(can talk)? _*the 'ang' and 'ay' was used to conjunct the sentence to make it sounds good*_

another ex:
Q:do you love me? = Q:mahal mo ba ako?
A:maybe...           = A:siguro...

_**the person is uncertain that's why he/she answered that way._

*if you still not sure, just ask maybe i can explain it more.*
*kung hindi mo parin ma-gets, sabihin mo lang siguro ma-eexplain ko pa sa iyo ng mas maliwanag.*


----------



## Roshini

Oo po, hindi ko parin ma-gets. Is that right? Anyway, please give me more examples, as easy as possible.


----------



## araceliearambula

i believe that the filipinos use of the word "seguro" historically comes from the malay cultural trait to give reassurance to others by telling them that everything is "sure", just to promote good social relations, even though realistically, it may be not.

i get confused with this also because i speak spanish more than tagalog, and whenever i hear the word "seguro" in tagalog, my spanish way of thinking applies and i assume that they mean "for sure", and then i remember that it means "maybe"

it's just like the way i would use the word "leche", i forget sometimes that the spanish word for milk is a swear word among filipinos, curious myself as to the origins of that...


----------



## SofiaB

araceliearambula said:


> iit's just like the way i would use the word "leche", i forget sometimes that the spanish word for milk is a swear word among filipinos, curious myself as to the origins of that...


Do to its appearance as male end of relations


----------



## MariadeManila

> sigurado=sure. siguro=maybe(but beleived true)


 
hi there...just stick to this...
siguro really means "maybe" to us


----------



## araceliearambula

thanks mariademanila, you're sweet


----------



## hikari37lito

araceliearambula said:


> i believe that the filipinos use of the word "seguro" historically comes from the malay cultural trait to give reassurance to others by telling them that everything is "sure", just to promote good social relations, even though realistically, it may be not.
> 
> i get confused with this also because i speak spanish more than tagalog, and whenever i hear the word "seguro" in tagalog, my spanish way of thinking applies and i assume that they mean "for sure", and then i remember that it means "maybe"
> 
> it's just like the way i would use the word "leche", i forget sometimes that the spanish word for milk is a swear word among filipinos, curious myself as to the origins of that...


It's because man has two kinds of leche("milk") the good leche that is essential semen the other one is the bad leche that is stinky or spegma in medical term.


----------



## Cracker Jack

hikari37lito said:


> It's because man has two kinds of leche("milk") the good leche that is essential semen the other one is the bad leche that is stinky or spegma in medical term.


 
In Spain, leche can mean a lot.  The first thing that comes to mind is milk.  But leche can also be vulgar for semen.  Leche can also be used in the following contexts:

1. to be cranky, bad tempered, having no humor at all (mala leche)
                     Tiene mala leche hoy.

2. a blow or buffet (colloquial)
                     Se le da una leche al paciente.

3. a cool thing (colloquial).
                     Esto es una leche. (referring to a sports car)

4. stupidity, frivolities (colloquial)
                     Nos pasamos bien haciendo leches durante el viaje.


----------



## siminona

Wow, I never knew that about "leche."  It's interesting how the meaning of words change over the years. The word "siempre" has also changed to mean "of course" or "for sure" instead of "always." Is that right?

But I think in many ways, the form of Spanish used in the Philippines hasn't changed much at all. They still use "old-school" formal 16th century Spanish. What do you guys think? Does anyone know of any examples? 

Thanks for an interesting thread.


----------



## Chriszinho85

siminona said:


> But I think in many ways, the form of Spanish used in the Philippines hasn't changed much at all. They still use "old-school" formal 16th century Spanish. What do you guys think? Does anyone know of any examples?


Well, in terms of pronunciation, words borrowed from Spanish with "ll" are still palatalized, similar to "lh" in Portuguese.  So for example, words like "mantequilla," "silla, " and "cuchillo" are spelled "mantekilya," "silya" and "kutsilyo" in Tagalog.


----------

